# Genius sur iPod Classic



## Matthy360 (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je voulais savoir si vous aviez le même problème que et/ou si vous saviez comment y remédier ! 
J'ai un iPod Classic (dernière génération) et Genius est activé dans iTunes mais impossible de créer des listes Genius sur l'iPod...
J'ai le même problème avec mon iPhone 4S... Genius avait disparu d'iTunes avant que je ne m'abonne à iTunes Match, mais sur l'iPhone le logo est présent mais les playlists de se créer pas... I need some help ! 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (17 Novembre 2012)

Bjr,

Tiens c'est vrai ce que tu dis. J'ai plein de liste Genius dans ITunes et aucune sûr mes sévices. Je vais regarder cela.


----------

